# Driving A4 Quattro In Snow



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

So we got a few inches of snow here in Seattle WA, i have never driven my Audi in the snow. I have a 04 A4 quattro v6 with manual gearbox. 
i took it out yesterday driving around the streets and a empty lot to get a feel for car/ AWD system. 
so I noticed several things right away, with ESP OFF when OFF the throttle i cannot control car, it is all over the place tends to under steer a lot.
but when i have even little throttle like 5% gas, the car is very stable and some overseer. 
with ESP OFF i do get wheel spin and can hold car sideways more. 
with ESP ON the car is much more stable like on rails.
does anyone have any tips or videos on how to drive an Audi on snow or ice? i could not find anything on YT, only found video of people doing doughnuts .
im looking for proper throttle,braking, and steering inputs


----------



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

any one??


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

atanasmk3 said:


> So we got a few inches of snow here in Seattle WA, i have never driven my Audi in the snow. I have a 04 A4 quattro v6 with manual gearbox.
> i took it out yesterday driving around the streets and a empty lot to get a feel for car/ AWD system.
> so I noticed several things right away, with ESP OFF when OFF the throttle i cannot control car, it is all over the place tends to under steer a lot.
> but when i have even little throttle like 5% gas, the car is very stable and some overseer.
> ...


Not sure exactly how your AWD system is in comparison to my previous 2014 S4 with Sport Diff. but here's my take on having it in 3 winters. I typically drove it in dynamic mode but when the roads were slick, I moved to Comfort mode or aka Snow mode as I called it. It kept the vehicle in-check so far as throttle response and the sport diff so it would plow more than swing out.

Not exactly sure why you would drive it with the nannies OFF in bad weather, but YMMV. I leave them on as I'm not trying to be a hoon on public roads. In terms of inputs, look at comfort mode. Again, keeps the car softer and less responsive so you have more room for the vehicle to forgive you if you turn too sharp, brake too hard or hit the gas more than you should for the conditions.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

What is even being asked here? Sounds like operator error, bad tires/lack of snow tires, or just plain trolling. Hard to figure out which.

If you're having trouble controlling your quattro in the snow, remember that it's a car and behaves like all other cars in the snow. Also, remember that like all other cars it still needs snow tires in the winter. They're made for traction in colder temperatures, with or without snow/ice on the ground.

Good luck this winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------

